# Is this the right chassis?



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Just like the post says is this the correct chassis for this?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

It's supposed to come with the Non-MagnaTraction chassis, which is what you are showing in your pic....although the chassis looks black and not grey, is it just the lighting ?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

PS- nice score on that Body Color Combo, as it's rated a #1 in Bob Beers Book :thumbsup:


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Looks black to me does it make a difference?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Ummm...well....the Chassis should be Gray, as the normal A/FX Never came in Black. Although Racers have been known to Dye their Nylatron Chassis. If I recall, part of the AFX Super II Chassis was Black, but that's not a Super II Chassis, at least not the bottom half.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

maybe your right probably grey me not to smart "it seem to be a grey area lol"


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

BTW- a REAL Super II Chassis was all Black, both tub and top plate, BUT, a Super II Chassis had Brush Cups(yours does not), and the front screw post hole on the Super II was Hexagonal, so a nut would fit in there- not a screw. So somebody has dyed that Standard A/FX chassis Black. If you look around , you can find the Grey chassis even as NOS, or plenty are for sale- used. Or just leave it be, as by the time you ever go to try and sell it, there won't any collectors left who care anyway.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Just for Reference, here is a pic of a Real(Black) Super II Chassis...


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

I have the same chassis I think if that line under afx means ant thing may have it no front wheels or yellow mags though?


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

A/FX was not underlined with a regular A/FX chassis, also the Super II gearplate had two posts sticking up at the back and there were blue and yellow magnets.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh hey Rich, so you're saying that ONLY Super II Chassis had the underscore under A/FX ?!
Ummm...then what do I have here ?


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Yup that's what I have


----------



## Paul R (Nov 3, 2009)

Looks to be a regular A/FX chassis to me. Certainly not a Super II chassis.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Paul, I'm NOT saying my latest pic is a Super II, I'm just stating that a Very Rare few had the Underscore stamping under A/FX....how many do YOU have like That !? And btw, if your eyes were really keen, you would have spotted the Super II Crown gear on my Chassis


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

Ralph you are correct- Super II is not the only chassis with the underscored AFX, I have many chassis like that.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Bottom line keepers to put seperate that the rest


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Here's mine


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Of course you realize, the Truly Valuable A/FX chassis, are the ones with ©1970 or ©1971 Under the A/FX logo....and Note they came with Solid Rivets Only ! (Made in the USA)


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the underscore took place of the date after Aurora decided to not date the AFX chassis anymore.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Isn't that an AW body? Looks like it to me John


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

BTW- "I" Believe, that underscore was actually ADDED later to the Old ©1970 and ©1971 molds, to cover up the copyright dates... and if you look really close at the thick underscore, you can SEE the very top edge of the © symbol as seen in this Super II Chassis pic...


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

I never noticed that Ralph, but I think you're right. You can even see the very very tip top of "1971" on that chassis also.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

asennafan said:


> I never noticed that Ralph, but I think you're right. You can even see the very very tip top of "1971" on that chassis also.


Yep, you got a good eye too :thumbsup: 
Ya know, they always said - nothing ever went to waste at Aurora, and now we know what happened to the original A/FX © molds....they were recycled... First they just underscored out the © + dates, then later they went back and changed the mold slightly again for the Super II, in this case they carved the mold to make the hexagonal nut insert, where the bottom front screw post hole was round before.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Good eye wow learn some thing new every day


----------



## Paul R (Nov 3, 2009)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Paul, I'm NOT saying my latest pic is a Super II, I'm just stating that a Very Rare few had the Underscore stamping under A/FX....how many do YOU have like That !? And btw, if your eyes were really keen, you would have spotted the Super II Crown gear on my Chassis


I understand that. I was just answering your question. I have 3 of those chassis. I didn't realize they were rare. No Super II here. I remember being a kid and seeing one at Two Guys department store. My dad was breaking down and was going to buy, but my mom shot him down. When we went back a few weeks later after I'd earned some bucks, it was gone.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Paul R....you must be from New Jersey ? I LOVED Two Guys dept. Stores- Hobby Dept, I'm originally from South Plainfield N.J.


----------

